# Ntelos Samsung Showcase HA and AAA shared secrets.



## UlsterExPat (Feb 19, 2013)

I am new to these forums but have been reading them quite a bit recently. I have learned a lot and have managed to recover my Ntelos Showcase from brick to working phone. So to give something back, here are the shared secrets for Ntelos Samsung Showcase. It appears that the HA shared secret is "NtelosNtelosNtel" or a hex string of 4E74656C6F734E74656C6F734E74656C and the AAA is your 8 digit ESN. Hopefully the HA shared secret is not phone dependant or I have jus told the world my HA secret. I am willing to be corrected.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I have no idea what this is.. Please elaborate.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## UlsterExPat (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh sorry, I suppose I didn't really explain this. From experience and not really fully researching what I was doing, it is possible to corrupt some of the non volatile settings in relation to how the cdma modem is setup. Using QPST ( a set of programs written by Qualcomm) it is possible to reset or restore these settings. There are two shared keys in these settings. One AAA and HA. if these become corrupt, it makes it very hard to get 3g working again. I googled for this information but there is very little in relation to ntelos out there. So I found on XDA how to read these two secret keys and put the info in a post here. If anyone does a search in the future my this post may come up and help them restore their Showcases. I know its not really android specific but it might help others get their phones working.


----------

